# American Bald Eagle Population



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been seeing Bald Eagles regularly for a few years now.If you have never seen one up close, majestic is the only way to explain them.

You will appreciate thier size when you see one on a road kill deer,Huge beautiful birds! If they are not on the ground eating you will see them in the sky soaring around, riding the wind, looking for thier next meal.

Is anyone else seeing these great birds?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Yes they are majestic.

I've had the opportunity several times to see them in flight (beside and over) while doing flight training in our Black Hawk Helicopters.

Every spring there is one that frequents the Rapid City Airport and some
down by Custer State Park Airport.

8)


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Retired Army,?? Thanks for your service!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Supposed to be a pic of a bunch of eagles, it's in the misc. pic album
pics are not working for me for some reason...Oh well


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

The Bald Eagle population is on the rise. Here near Saginaw Bay USA there are 5 to 8 that winter in this area. Also there are nesting pairs along the bay and surrounds. Even the juvenile birds are impressive. I'm lucky enough to work in the area & spot them 3 or more times a week.

I've seen them swoop down and take ducks that are sitting on the edge ice. Snatching perch & other fish along the water is pretty neat too.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bucks, where was that pic from, that is really a cool picture!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Chitna Alaska.... I've seen similiar in north central Manitoba too.

That is an American Christmas tree....


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW nice pic buckseye!!..So far I have not gotten a picture of any yet. I either dont have my camera, or Im driving 80 miles an hour...oops I mean 55 :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Have been feeding eagles all winter, Pick up road killed deer aand haul them on the ice and the eagles love me?
Had bald eagles all winter and earlier we had a golden, your right Buckeye Alaska is the place to see eagles. Have had eagles hop up to me and try to take a salmon I had laying by me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I drag the dead deer on to small hilltops for the eagles to eat when I can. With the open winter we have had eagles here all winter, I suppose all the dead geese and deer were not covered by snow. They always follow the waterfowl migration through here and stay for the fresh gutpiles. I shot a coyote a couple years ago and a eagle was on it before it was done flopping around.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Buckseye I saw three of them driving around Carrington on the way how a week ago. But I saw a really cool site well here in DC I was standing by the Iwo Jima monument and looking over DC you could see The whole city and there was a bald eagle flying over the city


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

This past weekend there were 4 adults feeding near Central Valley School along the road. This is near Reynolds/ Buxton ND.............

What a site.

jP


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm starting to see bald eagles all the time now, down by the river where i fish they have made a nest, and last year spring goose hunting i saw 15 in one field all spread out it was amazing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

They soar above the river here in Bismarck daily. I drove past one perched in a tree a couple of weeks ago and it was HUGE! Awesome birds!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I seen two Bald Eagles yesterday just south of Kragnus or just north of Moorhead about 5-6 miles. One flew over the road and landed in a field with another one. You just can't miss them when they fly over the road about twenty feet off the ground.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I seen 7 all together in one field. I was going to take a picture, but my camera was out of batteries


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have seen more and more in recent years, especially around small lakes. They are still not yet as common as hawks in my area, but that just makes the sighting even more memorable.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Saw 6 of them on Sat. the 12th up around Arrowwood Refuge.

huntin1


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Back when I was a kid you only heard of them. Its kinda nice to see one once in a while.


----------

